
Space Pioneer raises $14M to develop green liquid rocket engines - FlyMoreRockets
https://spacenews.com/space-pioneer-raises-14-million-to-develop-green-liquid-rocket-engines/
======
FlyMoreRockets
What's interesting is that this small Chinese company is planning on firing a
60,000 pound thrust engine by the end of the year. Definitely something to
watch over the coming months.

